
A clever mobile hack to capture leads from registration cancellations - chrishoog
http://chrishoog.com/clever-mobile-hack-capture-leads-registration-cancellations/
======
quchen
When I click on cancel one of the most annoying things that can happen is a
confirmation dialog. Having one of the buttons open my email client is one of
the few things that could make it worse.

